# Hay Stacking Contest



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice looking too!

Regards, Mike


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

That's called a boom loader. Those bales look to be pretty light and soft. A good boom loader will place the bales so close that the loader barely moves them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like the guy on the truck was starting to run out of poop towards the end.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like I have a new exhibition for the county fair! Not with the boom loader, but just hay stacking in general. That's my kind of entertainment


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

OK, so I want to hear about this boom loader...hows it work?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Usually an old axle driven by pto - one side has drum with winch cable to the jib/mast, the other a band brake the guy operates by pulling on the line. Pull line it reels in the hay hook. Run it fast it throws the hay with the operator pulling the hook out as the bale is launched. If it goes wrong the hook can drag a person to the top in a second.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a mechanical bale handler and I can load 21 as fast as you can say grace and unload em just as fast......and did I mention not even break a sweat  I fail to see the entertainment value, but for those who want to work hard this is your cup of tea! Work is a four letter word and grandad said to stay away from four letter words, besides that, they invented hydraulics well before I was even born, so I would say that covers the "nostalgia" for me.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I hear what you're saying Dawg, but I think it's like threshing bees and such. More about keeping the past alive. First time I ever took my nephew to our threshing bee, he asked why do the oats have to be brought to the combine?

I think this is really novel and cool, not a snowballs chance would I ever think of using a boom loader. My luck I'd probably hook my damn leg and send that sucker 15'


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lol, I'm purty sure that would happen here as well.......

And quit messing with them bees.....


----------



## Jay in WA (Mar 21, 2015)

Boom loaders are pretty much obsolete now. Squeeze blocks replaced them years ago. They were a huge leap forward in the 60's though.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> Nice looking too!
> 
> Regards, Mike


Looks too much like work for me... LOL

Rounds are SO much easier...

Later! OL J R


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Back in the day I bet those loaders were a real handy thing to have. Sure beats all hand labor, or throw loose hay with a long pitch fork...


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

I bet a good boom man could load 25 tons just as fast as any farmhand grapple. Maybe faster. Remember these are made to move 125lb 3 string bales. 16 bales = ton. How many bales would you have to load to make 25ton load? And you still need to move the ribbon row on the truck every layer. I've seen both methods and my money's on the boomer!


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

FWIW, google hay squeeze contest to see the modern version. Now we move 68 bales at a time and go down the road at 65mph. Or 4ton at a time 3x4 bales, load a truck in 15 minutes.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

The dawn and I are on the same page tele handler and grab this is one of the ideas that have helped farming. On a noter forum I said how we stacked hay with a elevator pulled along the side of the truck. After you got up to high to thro the bales up we used a elevator to go higher.I remember some stacks 20 high


----------



## Waldo (Apr 29, 2016)

SORRY dawg with typo on name put glass on can see the keys now Rembert the old Westons where they had the Wagon a pulley and loaded the loft by the way when did the first little square bales used


----------

